# Leveling Kits?



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

I am looking at leveling kits right now on ebay for my truck. Its going to be a two inch leveling kit with shock extenders. If you have one on your f.250 please give me all the feed back you have pros cons everything. And the reason for putting one on is for plowing to help hold the plow up a little bit. And for look and I am planning to put bigger tires like 33s or 35s for next winter. Thanks

Also are the shock extenders worth the extra money?


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

check out timbrens. It will firm up the front, add some lift and you cant beat them for plowing. One jack, two bolts and you are done!

I


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Yeah I looked at timbrens but I wanted something more to lift the front end because im looking at getting bigger tires as well after winter though.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

It all depend on what you want to spend. You can get a $99 kit that will do the job. Or you can spend 700 on a Icon that comes with new springs up front and NICE shocks all the way around.. Just don't do the shock extensions. If you buy a cheeper leveling kit just go buy you a set of 2 inch longer shocks for the front.
Robert


----------



## OHSIX6OH (Nov 4, 2010)

When I bought my truck it didnt have the plow prep and with a 9ft fisher it looked like a GM when I raised the blade. I took care of the problem with a set of 7000lb front springs and a 2 " leveling kit from a guy in New Hampshire that makes them .The kit was about a hundred bucks all aluminum parts ,Even came with caster cams. The truck rides awsome and only squats about 1/2 " when blade is raised. I will see if I can find the info on the kit its top notch for the money. Took about 2 hrs in the driveway to install with new springs.


----------



## OHSIX6OH (Nov 4, 2010)

Before and after


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow big improvement for sure. Yeah I saw that kit the all aluminum one, there's a ton to choose from but the 2 inch with out shock extenders is like 70 bucks so I figured might as well and with the extenders its 112 so I wasn't sure ill probably just do the spacers for the springs.


----------



## jasonz (Nov 5, 2010)

*I got mine from rough country*

I think it was a 2.5" lift or so, I never had the plow on before the lift but on my old 99 f250 with my MM on it that thing looked like a drag car.

On my new one you can see before and after with and without the plow, without the plow it sits perfectly level and with the plow it barely sags at all. The kit came with everything including new shocks.

http://www.roughcountry.com/ and I think I paid about $450.

before









after


----------



## OH350Crew (Sep 30, 2009)

I put a 2.5" from Summit Racing SUM-G782

Before and after pics


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

The trucks look sweet. I was looking at my truck and right now the front ends only an inch or so lower than the tail end. But my thought is after having the plow on all season that it will wear those coil springs down a little and the result will be lower on the front end. I think im still going to order the one off ebay and keep it and install it when I get a chance.


----------



## six4powerstroke (Aug 26, 2010)

i also installed the 7000lb springs and a 1.5in leveling kit from topguncustomz and trucks rides awesome with or without plow.


----------

